# Баян Старт



## igor-sarnavskij (29 Июл 2019)

Что думаете по поводу баяна Старт?


----------



## vev (29 Июл 2019)

igor-sarnavskij, 

Вы б вопрос формулировали по-человечески.... Не думаю, что масса народу хоть что-то думает о баяне "Старт". Он дум не заслуживает....
Спрашивайте конкретно, что интересует


----------



## igor-sarnavskij (30 Июл 2019)

))))) На сколько он лучше или хуже Рубинов Тул готово-выборных. Как в ремонте? Как он звучит? Есть ли смысл делать ему бусшумку и облегчать клавиатуру? Сбивать голоса.


----------



## gerborisov (30 Июл 2019)

igor-sarnavskij написал(а):


> ))))) На сколько он лучше или хуже Рубинов Тул готово-выборных. Как в ремонте? Как он звучит? Есть ли смысл делать ему бусшумку и облегчать клавиатуру? Сбивать голоса.


Смысла нет. "Хрен редьки не слаще"  На всех перечисленных инструментах играют от безысходности и Старт в этой же группе.


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Июл 2019)

"Старт"- тяжёлый, неуклюжий, неудобный. Тяжелее и неудобнее только жуткий "Тембр". При равных остаточных стоимостях уж лучше "Рубин", там хоть кировский бас мясистый, а у этих и правая и левая без изюма, и отклик ни в дугу... .


----------

